# Advise for stopover in kualalumpur



## leonidas (Feb 25, 2013)

Hi I need an advise for staying in kuala lumpur for 2 days.

I am currently holding an Indian passport and travelling from Melbourne(Australia)to India one way. In between, I would like to stop over in Kuala Lumpur for 2 days to explore the culture and the beautiful city. I wondering the procedure I need to follow to obtain Transit visa

Many Thanks


----------

